# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  vibration when starting to print

## markl54

Hello....my qidi printer seems fine until it starts printing .....then the whole print head starts vibrating pretty hard and is noisy, filament does extract but obviously it's sporadic...
sorry if I have broken rules or someone is upset about this post.....just want some help or advice.....thanks

----------


## QiDi 3D Printer

Dear customer,


Sorry for my late reply.

Could you tell me the 3D printer model? QIDI TECH 1 (Dual extruder 3d printer )or QIDI TECH X-one ?


My email address is  qidi3d@qd3dprinter.com

We can communicate through email .That will be faster.


Look forward to hearing from you.


Best regards


Vivi

----------


## wirlybird

Just some info.  Take a video of what is happening and send it to QIDI it will help them a lot to figure out what's up.

----------

